# Macho behaviour = late neutering?



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I was wondering if any of the breeders in this forum have ever neutered an adult stud cat to retire him to a pet home? If so, did that cat still exhibit tom cat behaviour to some degree after being neutered?
I'm wondering because Saxon will occasionally straddle Sandy and do what appears to be dry humping. I've seen dogs do this, but never cats. He also wants to go out for walks, and it often seems solely for the chance to sniff bushes and trees and then back up and spray them. Fortunately, he's never sprayed inside the house. That I know of. I've never smelled it, at least.
He's approximately 6, going on 7 and was neutered long before we got him, but we don't know exactly when.
(E.T.A.: Lucky for him that Sandy is an extremely placid cat. He has a split in one ear that our feisty old lady gave him a few months before she died - we wonder if he tried this humping thing with her and got belted.)


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Usually after neutering they lose all those desires. Sometimes a little bit gets left inside and they still have a tiny bit of hormones going on. You might want to get your vet to check his hormone levels just to be sure.

How long was he a breeder for? Is Sandy a boy cat? If so, the mounting may be him trying to exert dominance over him.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I have no idea what his background was, we got him from a rescue group who fostered him for a few years after he was found wandering the streets and nobody claimed him. All we really know about him is that he was estimated to be about 5 years old when we adopted him two years ago. Sandy is our little female cat, whom we've had for almost one year. She's loves to wrestle and can stand up for herself, but is otherwise an extremely laid back cat.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

The reason I posted this question in the Breeding forum is because I thought there'd be more people with late neutering experience here than in the general Behaviour forum.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

It all depends on how long he was intact for and him. Sometimes if he was intact a long time, the behaviours are ingrained and habit. He may be spraying outside when he smells an intact male scent and he decides to spray to tell that cat this is HIS territory now. Be very very thankful he only sprays outside! The sexualized behaviour....I still would ask a vet to check his hormone levels if that aspect bothers you. It is not unknown for a tiny bit to be left behind during neutering and this causes some intact behaviours. If it doesn't bother you or your Sandy, then no problem.

In the general behaviour thread, you would have access to a lot of members who work with feral and shelter cats who have more experience with late neutered cats than breeders.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

As for the humping, both MowMow and Neelix do this. I got MowMow as a 4 year old, so I don't know when he was neutered but Neelix was fixed @ 8 weeks old.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I had a stud cat that was neutered at 3 yrs., and for a few years afterward he would mount females that were in heat but not otherwise. After a while he would just straddle a female and then walk away, and then he forgot about altogether after another year. Did have another male neutered at 4 mos, and he never humped. But I have heard of neutered male cats who humped, and my son used to have a Yorkie that had been neutered young that humped a teddy bear.


----------

